# Question about dyeing with kool-aid



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

I have been reading this section on and off and have a nagging feeling that dyeing is in my future. Some time ago I bought a box of sock yarn from another KPer. Some of the skeins are nice yarns from Opal and Fabel but not attractive colors....self stripping with lots of ivory or tan stripes. I would really like to overdye so my question is can I use Kool-aid? Will it be permanent and survive the repeated washing that socks get? 
I'm eager to hear your advice!! TIA


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

You can use koolaid but I'd rather get Wiltons dyes. They are colourfast whereas koolaid isn't. Also you'll need a lot more koolaid to get a nice strong colour. Check out Joann's or Michaels for Wiltons (they're more cost effective and last forever ) and also look for McCormicks in your local supermarket. You'll find them at the spices section. Not the cake decorating. They have a lovely set of neon colours too. I got the most amazing dye results using McCormicks


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

desireeross said:


> You can use koolaid but I'd rather get Wiltons dyes. They are colourfast whereas koolaid isn't. Also you'll need a lot more koolaid to get a nice strong colour. Check out Joann's or Michaels for Wiltons (they're more cost effective and last forever ) and also look for McCormicks in your local supermarket. You'll find them at the spices section. Not the cake decorating. They have a lovely set of neon colours too. I got the most amazing dye results using McCormicks


This is a mixture of Wiltons and McCormicks. One of my first dye jobs. Dyed this three years ago and still as luscious as the day I dyed it


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I'm quite convinced about Wilson's, after seeing all the lovely luscious colors that are being made from it.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Many thanks. I'll try either Wilton or McCormicks. I only have 2 or three skeins to do....and then there's the problem of a beaded wrap made from someone else's hand dyed yarn and one of the three skeins is so much different. I thought I could ignore the color variance but I can't. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No reason you can not over dye. Remember that what ever you use as the color it will also affect the other colors as well as the neutral colors. Make sure you read up on doing the dyes. The amount of vinegar that you use will affect the color.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Koolaid is certainly wash fast as it is the same dye that is used in acid dyes for wool--just not in the same concentrations. However, it is fun to do and your yarn smells like Koolaid for some time. Personally, I would just buy acid dyes and go from there.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I dyed yarn for a blanket three years ago when I was just starting out. It's not kept in direct sunlight (living in Scotland we don't get too much of that ) yet it's faded so badly. This is why I don't recommend koolaid. I followed dyeing instructions to the letter and added additional vinegar.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what a change. is wiltons better to use. I like both the afghans but after all that hard work.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like both....the faded colors look soft. But, since that was not what you wanted, I can see being disappointed. I originally was going to try with kool-aid so appreciate the benefit of your experience. I bought Wilson's. Just haven't dyed anything yet.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

I am willing to bet that you did not steam set the colors, therefore the fading. It is still beautiful. I have yarn that is 20 years old that is still the same lime green color dyed with Kool Aid and mohair that is cherry/grape dyed the same.. I do recommend using commercial dyes (I assume Wilson's is one) because it is much more economical--to get the same concentration of dye you have to use TONS of Kool Aid.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Spindoctor said:


> I am willing to bet that you did not steam set the colors, therefore the fading. It is still beautiful. I have yarn that is 20 years old that is still the same lime green color dyed with Kool Aid and mohair that is cherry/grape dyed the same.. I do recommend using commercial dyes (I assume Wilson's is one) because it is much more economical--to get the same concentration of dye you have to use TONS of Kool Aid.


I agree you need tons more koolaid to get the same effect as Wiltons. I followed the exact dyeing procedure I do today with all the acid dyed yarns for this blanket . I'm wondering if some colours don't last as long. My Wiltons yarns are still doing great. I don't sell my food coloured yarns for this very reason. I agree go the proper acid route from the get go. The attached pic is a skein done with Wiltons at the same time.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I like both....the faded colors look soft. But, since that was not what you wanted, I can see being disappointed. I originally was going to try with kool-aid so appreciate the benefit of your experience. I bought Wilson's. Just haven't dyed anything yet.


Wiltons is amazing and where you'd need 4-5 packets of koolaid with Wiltons you literally need a smidgeon to get better results . I love how Wiltons colours break as well giving wonderful surprises. Please watch ChemKnits on YouTube. I learned and followed her . She uses Wiltons and koolaid


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow what a change. is wiltons better to use. I like both the afghans but after all that hard work.


Yup, I wasn't impressed and the Ten Stitch blanket becomes boring very quickly!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

I did a little research--some blues and almost all reds will fade to light. Wilton's is a cake decorating colorant, right? Why not just buy acid dyes? Jacquard acid dyes and Greener shades acid dyes are available on knitpicks.com and Dharma acid dyes are available at dharmatrading.com. I'm sure they are available elsewhere as well but I have had very good service from both companies.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Spindoctor said:


> I did a little research--some blues and almost all reds will fade to light. Wilton's is a cake decorating colorant, right? Why not just buy acid dyes? Jacquard acid dyes and Greener shades acid dyes are available on knitpicks.com and Dharma acid dyes are available at dharmatrading.com. I'm sure they are available elsewhere as well but I have had very good service from both companies.


I use Greener Shade dyes 80% of the time. They're amazing to work with.


----------

